# Aire nr Rouen



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

Would appreciate recommendations of best aire around Rouen for a big van, passing that way from zeebugge and just want an easy accessable stop for the afternoon and night


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

have stopped at an aire just below rouen heading south, twice now when we've been en route to amboise if it sounds as though its suitable i can look it up for you ,lovely little spot by the stream etc, but tom tom takes you through a few tight spots map is much easier
in the meantime try
AIRE DE :OISSEL	
AIRE PUBLIQUE OU PRIVEE
Situation ou accès :
Latitude : (Nord) 49.33793° Décimaux ou 49° 20â€² 16.548â€²â€²
Longitude Est) 1.0918° Décimaux ou 1° 5â€² 30.48â€²â€²

Quai de Stalingrad,
Ile du Bras Saint Martin
76 350 OISSEL 
courtesy of 
http://www.campingcar-infos.com/index1.htm


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

how big is BIG?

La Mailleraye sur Seine is lovely - 5 Euros and just north of Rouen right on the river, and close to the (free) pont de Brotonne.

When were were there in April, there were a number of 8m+ units. 

There was one huge RV which was parked up just outside the aire itself.

Morph


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Mailleraye is a good one. The front part (next to the river) slopes quite a bit, and might be a bit short. On the other side of the track, there is more space, I think. Don't go too far in, if you can help it, because the water treatment works is noisy.

Oissel might not be an option. The parking places are nose-to-tail, and someone said there was a 6m restriction for parking (although we managed OK with another van, and we're 7m).

Gerald


----------



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

Morphology said:


> how big is BIG?
> 
> Morph


Thanks for that Morph,

There are some that would say its big and others who would say its small at 8.7m it is big to me :wink:


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Agree with Geralsandannie.. oissel not an option..
Only the 2 spaces and they have to park nose to tail..

We leave this afternoon  may check out Mailleraye tomorrow on way down... Cant wait to get going..!!!!


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

If you want to be in Rouen, rather than nearby, have a look at this thread.

Chris


----------



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks all will make note of all suggestions but this time I think I will go for La Mailleraye , just looked up previous threads on it and it looks the part, this will be my first aire,on my first motorhome trip abroard


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

WE stop at Bushy just off the N28 motorway in the school grounds nice little town no restrictions.

Google map link

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?layer...49.585398,1.364193&spn=0.002588,0.021136&z=16

Andy


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

grandadbaza said:


> this will be my first aire,on my first motorhome trip abroard


You'll soon get used to it 

Despite a number of trips abroad, we only used our first aire around this time last year (Charleville Meziers). Now, we only ever use aires in France (31 on our recent trip, 30 on our trip last autumn). We love the informality, being able to turn up and go when you like.

Gerald


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

inkey-2008 said:


> WE stop at Bushy just off the N28 motorway in the school grounds nice little town no restrictions.


Or slightly further east is Forges les Eaux - you'd get a 10m RV in there with no trouble. 6.12 Euros, which includes EHU.

Morph


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

grandadbaza said:


> Thanks all will make note of all suggestions but this time I think I will go for La Mailleraye , just looked up previous threads on it and it looks the part


It's as good as they say Baza. :wink:



grandadbaza said:


> . . . this will be my first aire,on my first motorhome trip abroard


It might not be, as it's very popular. :roll:

No problem though as there's a very good municipal a couple of streets away. We stayed there last year when the Aire was closed for re-furbishment. Hedged pitches, leccy, "_French_" loos, but very acceptable.

Dave 

.


----------

